# Best pantograph



## jerroldcw (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm putting new "skin" on our 1892 Queen Anne Victorian, and there is a decorative piece that I want to copy. I'm interested in pros and cons of various pantograph units such as the Sears unit, Milescraft unit, and others.

Thank you for your input.

Jerry


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

For a one off wouldn'y it be cheaper to build a simple 3-D copier? I found this one a while back when I was looking for ideas (there's a similar slightly better one here). Simple (thus cheap) and seems to work well. The joint hinges are just builders strapping so whilst it won't last long it would be durable enough for a few jobs.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Jerrold

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us


----------

